

Create kick-ass resume in minutes for FREE - To_soo
http://www.kickresume.com
Kickresume allows you to create original looking resume in minutes for free. Choose one of extraordinary resume designs, fill in your details and download your new resume in less than 10 minutes.
======
lalwanivikas
IMO it will be better if you can provide some sample resumes (full sized) and
not just icons.

~~~
To_soo
we actually working on that feature :)

